# My car of the day, Vauxhall Corsa VXR



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The new Corsa has just been released and to no suprise the new VXR will be revealed at the Geneva motor show in March. Vauxhall are hoping the new VXR will blitz the Fiesta ST and Clio RS with improved chassis and driver involvement. The sole engine on offer is a 1.6 litre turbo unit with 202 bhp and 206 lb of torque. An additional 26lb of torque is available as an overboost function to improve overtaking performance. The 0-60 time is 6.8 seconds and will hit a top speed of 143 mph. The VXR will be offered in a sporty body kit, 17 inch alloys and twin exhaust pipes. Other performance features include special shock absorbers for a comfortable and sporty drive. In the cabin there is the usual Recaro sports seats and a selection of VXR badges dotted about. The new Flash blue seen on these images will be exclusive to the VXR. No prices have been set yet but Vauxhall say the new VXR will be more competetive and it needs to be as the outgoing model was nearly £2,000 more than the ST.

Like it?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Don't like the new Corsa, looks too much like the 'Adam' in many ways.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

No wonder they kept the old version for so long if they knew that the new one was gonna look that bad!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Don't like anything with the VXR badge on it , I just don't


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks like an Adam from the front, and a mini Astra VXR from the back. I liked the last Corsa VXR a lot, and this isn't a step forward.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I have had a number of Vauxhalls in my time, I loved the engine in my 2.5 V6 SRI Vectra 2001 plate especially as it was a company car! But the build quality of the body and paintwork was shocking. Since then VXL have gone down hill further and further. 

This new Corsa VXR just rubber stamps that, even the colour cannot redeem it in my eyes. no a single appealing feature (except maybe the twin exhausts but thats nothing new)

Its a big fat, breath-on-it-wrong-and-you-will-knacker-the-paint NO


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

That took a dive off the ugly mountain and bounced off every rock on the way down.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

No love for this so far 

I think we should be commissioned by car designers to vet their plans before they go into production :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SBM said:


> No love for this so far
> 
> I think we should be commissioned by car designers to vet their plans before they go into production :lol:


Yeh so you can either give it the :thumb: or not.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I think it looks quite nice, and the colour suits it. 

That said, it's a shame that Vauxhall have only undertaken an extensive facelift rather than introduce a completely new car. It's the same body shell, but every panel with the exception of the roof is different - I'd expect better given that the last generation was released in 2006.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

millns84 said:


> I think it looks quite nice, and the colour suits it.
> 
> That said, it's a shame that Vauxhall have only undertaken an extensive facelift rather than introduce a completely new car. It's the same body shell, but every panel with the exception of the roof is different - I'd expect better given that the last generation was released in 2006.


I think a complete new car from scratch will cost millions to develop so it seems they are keeping with their new design cue instead, but I agree with your comments, I think Vauxhall should scrap the Corsa and develop a whole new car and new name.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

not much difference to the last one nurburgring edition (apart from colour) that got released a while back, rather have an ST any day tbh.


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

Flash blue, as seen on every 1.2i 16v limited edition in 6 months time then.
not liking this refresh at all, its just not different enough from the old one.
feels like other companies are moving on quicker than Vauxhall.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

£2000 more than the ST and the LSD is a cost option on top of that as part of a performance pack , the LSD was what made the old one as good as it was .


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

John74 said:


> £2000 more than the ST and the LSD is a cost option on top of that as part of a performance pack , the LSD was what made the old one as good as it was .


I don't think doing drugs, in particular one which will make you hallucinante, is a good idea behind the wheel of any car TBH...

I'll get my coat! :lol:


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

the **** end looks good but i dont like the front or those wheels


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Don't like the new Corsa, looks too much like the 'Adam' in many ways.


Interior mostly! Not that that's a bad thing, the Adam interior is a nice place to be, coupled with some nice leather/halfs bucket seats I wouldn't mind driving around in one

Not a massive fan of the exterior but have a feeling it will look better in the flesh


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The front and rear just doesn't look right. It looks squashed up and melted in bits. 

Can't see this Corsa being as popular as the last model.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't like the gtc and I don't like this. Has no aggression at all and has no wow factor.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm sure it'll be a hoot to drive but not for me !


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The last ones styling was better, this one is too fussy. Last one was a cracking looking supermini.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

I will stick with my vxr any day over this ( 59 plate ) think vx have let it down


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

I used to have a '57 plate Astra VXR in 'arden blue' which was a massive head turner and if you were in the know, it was miles above the Corsa VXR.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

It's not my type of car but I think for what it is it looks good, probably a grower to those who do not like it at the moment, I'm sure I will soon meet one at the lights as it always seem to be the corsa VXR's that like to be beaten from the lights LOL.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

It's an okay looking car, nice little tweaks have been made to the front but I am not a fan. They still pretty much look like the same car that came out in '07 just with an extra 13bhp and changes to the lights.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I think this looks a lot better than the old one.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

That first picture actually made me say "urgh".


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks wise it's nasty imo, the front seems to have a bit of the new 208GTI about it and the back has a whiff of Volvo C30 to my eyes.

Regardless of the looks though it's a serious little performer looking at those figures!!!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Any "New" Car should not have the previous editions alloys. It just shouldnt. Wheels should be new with every new style car. Apart from that, I've always been fond of these little darlings.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Vauxhall just make terrible cars, every one I've been in or driven has just been dull, cheap, lifeless 

they look a little better than they used too but that's about it, still seem like cheap nasty crap inside and out. They also have the problem of the chav image attached to most if their cars which is a massive put off 

although the astra van I had for a few years was great for work


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Clancy said:


> Vauxhall just make terrible cars, every one I've been in or driven has just been dull, cheap, lifeless
> 
> they look a little better than they used too but that's about it, still seem like cheap nasty crap inside and out. They also have the problem of the chav image attached to most if their cars which is a massive put off
> 
> although the astra van I had for a few years was great for work


Dull and lifeless.... pahahaha I actually burst out laughing!

I'd agree with the guy who posted the pictures of the chilli orange NRE. That styling is far better.


----------



## snowy1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Vauxhall = NO (no offense intended, but it's still a NO).


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Vauxhall make good cars. They are nowhere near as bad as too many on this forum keep making out. It then is quite ironic when you see what people drive that criticise Vauxhall.

If you look through Vauxhall's history, they quite often make nice cars. The last Corsa was one of the most popular cars on the road as they were smart looking little cars and they were cheap. Nobody does(or should) pay anywhere near list price for a Vauxhall.

Some of their cars I like

The Astra GTC VXR. It's a good car and in my opinion the best looking hatch currently.










I had one of these new in 2003. Underrated at the time and too many ended up getting stripped for their engine.












This made a big stir when it came out.










One of the all time classics for me. Would have one of these in my perfect garage.

This car caused so much of a stir parliament debated it and wanted to ban it.










If you look at a lot of their cars, they did make some really good ones. They did make some stinkers too though.


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

It's the ******* love child of a pug 206 and a ford Ka


----------

